# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Ταρατσόκουτο

## KYROS



----------


## B52

Ωραια δουλεια...  ::

----------


## acoul

φαντάζομαι σε τι κατάσταση θα έχεις το αμάξι σου ... μάλλον για σαλόνι θα ταίριαζε και όχι ταράτσα ...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες μετατροπών πριν ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή γιατί πολλά σημεία θα καλυφθούν στη πορεία, για οποίον ενδιαφέρετε.

----------


## yorgos

Αν μας έλεγες και απο που(και πόσο!!) ψωνίζεις βρε φίλε Κύρο, θα ήταν Σούπερ  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αν μας έλεγες και απο που(και πόσο!!) ψωνίζεις βρε φίλε Κύρο, θα ήταν Σούπερ


... και ποιός πληρώνει τον λογαριασμό της Δεή ...  ::

----------


## KYROS

Από πράκτηκερ , όχι στα υδραυλικά είδη αλλά στα είδη για απορροφητήρες.
Έχει πολύ ωραία προφίλ (λίγο ακριβά) 
 :: 
Οι ανεμιστήρες είναι 12v για PC

----------


## xrg

Ωραίος!!
Επιτέλους κάποιος να πάμε κόντρα..  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Μηπως να κανουμε καμια ομαδικη  ::  

Ο nvak feeder εσυ ταρατσοκουτακια!  ::  


Απιστευτη Δουλεια...μπραβο!

----------


## KYROS

Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει, μα ανησυχώ, που είναι οι συνήθεις αντιρρησίες ;


Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι να κυκλοφορούν κάποιες ιδέες και να λείψουν κάτι κατασκευές εγκλήματα, τύπου σωλήνες ύδρευσης με 3 κιλά σιλικόνης.
 ::

----------


## xrg

> Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει, μα ανησυχώ, που είναι οι συνήθεις αντιρρησίες ;
> 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων το θέμα είναι να κυκλοφορούν κάποιες ιδέες και να λείψουν κάτι κατασκευές εγκλήματα, τύπου σωλήνες ύδρευσης με 3 κιλά σιλικόνης.


Αυτό τώρα ήταν σπόντα;
Γιατί και σωλήνα ύδρευσης έβαλα (δεν έβρισκα κάτι άλλο), και σιλικόνη. Αλλά, τόσους μήνες, δεν έχει "ιδρώσει"..

{πάντα με φιλική διάθεση  ::  }

----------


## KYROS

::  Ναι φίλε μου πλάκα κάνω, αλλά αυτές οι σωλήνες αποχετεύσεως με ανατρίχιαζαν που τις έβλεπα, για αυτό έψαξα την αγορά.

----------


## dermanis

> Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει, μα ανησυχώ, που είναι οι συνήθεις αντιρρησίες ;


Υποθέτω ότι ο ένας ανεμιστήρας εισάγει αέρα (ο κάτω) στο κουτί, ενώ ο έτερος (ο πάνω) απάγει τον αέρα προς τα έξω.

Έτσι όμως που είναι τοποθετημένοι, δημιουργείτε μια ροή αέρα, μόνο στο δεξιό τμήμα του κουτιού.

Δεν θα ήταν πιο δόκιμο, ο πάνω δεξιά ανεμιστήρας να τοποθετηθεί στο πάνω αριστερό τμήμα του κουτιού, ώστε η ροή του αέρα να περνά το εσωτερικό του κουτιού κατά την διαγώνιο του;

----------


## papashark

Τετράγωνη έξοδο, καλή ιδέα, δεν την είχα σκεφτεί !  :: 


Kyros, είσαι τόσο σύγουρος ότι θα κρατάς την θερμοκρασία με τους ανεμιστήρες μέσα χαμηλότερη από την θερμοκρασία του κουτιού ?

Δεν το θεωρώ καλή ιδέα τα φελιζόλ μέσα, κρατάνε την ζέστη μέσα.

----------


## Vigor

> Υποθέτω ότι ο ένας ανεμιστήρας εισάγει αέρα (ο κάτω) στο κουτί, ενώ ο έτερος (ο πάνω) απάγει τον αέρα προς τα έξω.
> 
> Έτσι όμως που είναι τοποθετημένοι, δημιουργείτε μια ροή αέρα, μόνο στο δεξιό τμήμα του κουτιού.
> 
> *Δεν θα ήταν πιο δόκιμο, ο πάνω δεξιά ανεμιστήρας να τοποθετηθεί στο πάνω αριστερό τμήμα του κουτιού, ώστε η ροή του αέρα να περνά το εσωτερικό του κουτιού κατά την διαγώνιο του;*


Όπως περιγράφεται εδώ:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22003 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22003 Internet

 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει, μα ανησυχώ, που είναι οι συνήθεις αντιρρησίες ;
> 
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι ο ένας ανεμιστήρας εισάγει αέρα (ο κάτω) στο κουτί, ενώ ο έτερος (ο πάνω) απάγει τον αέρα προς τα έξω.
> 
> Έτσι όμως που είναι τοποθετημένοι, δημιουργείτε μια ροή αέρα, μόνο στο δεξιό τμήμα του κουτιού.
> 
> Δεν θα ήταν πιο δόκιμο, ο πάνω δεξιά ανεμιστήρας να τοποθετηθεί στο πάνω αριστερό τμήμα του κουτιού, ώστε η ροή του αέρα να περνά το εσωτερικό του κουτιού κατά την διαγώνιο του;


Σωστή η παρατήρηση, εκτός αν εσωτερικά χωρίσεις το κουτί στη μέση και οριζόντια. Κάτι σαν τη γραμμή μεταφοράς μπάσου σε ηχεία. Οπότε εξαναγκάζεις τη διαδρομή του αέρα να καλύψει όλο το κουτί. Πράγμα δύσκολο όμως...

----------


## xrg

> Έτσι όμως που είναι τοποθετημένοι, δημιουργείτε μια ροή αέρα, μόνο στο δεξιό τμήμα του κουτιού.
> 
> Δεν θα ήταν πιο δόκιμο, ο πάνω δεξιά ανεμιστήρας να τοποθετηθεί στο πάνω αριστερό τμήμα του κουτιού, ώστε η ροή του αέρα να περνά το εσωτερικό του κουτιού κατά την διαγώνιο του;


Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός, δεν συμφωνώ με την παρατήρηση: Ο ζεστός αέρας θα πάει πάνω, και ο κρύος κάτω. Μέσα σε ένα τόσο μεγάλο κουτί, δεν μιλάμε για 'βεβιασμένη ροή', αλλά απλά για ανανέωση του αέρα που υπάρχει μέσα στο κουτί, με άλλον, πιό κρύο, από έξω.
Άρα, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτι με τους ανεμιστήρες στα δεξιά του κουτιού θα 'μαζευτεί' αριστερά ζεστός αέρας..
Εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσες, Κύρο, να βάλεις το τροφοδοτικό όρθιο αριστερά με τον ανεμιστήρα του, ώστε να δημιουργεί ροή. Τα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά, αν πάνε δεξιά, θα έχουν τους ανεμιστήρες του κουτιού να δημιουργούν ροή αέρα πάνω από τις παθητικές ψύκτρες.

----------


## KYROS

Ok ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε την θερμομόνωση με το φεληζόλ
Για να απομονώσουμε την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία από την εσωτερική ενός χώρου χρησιμοποιείται ανάλογο υλικό τύπου πολυουρεθάνης.
Αυτό εφαρμόζεται ,σε κτίρια, ψυγεία, φούρνους, κ.λ.π.

Στην συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή η θερμοκρασία στον εσωτερικό χώρο του κουτιού με την βοήθεια των ανεμιστήρων θα είναι χαμηλότερη από την εξωτερική, ειδικά τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες.

Είναι απόλυτα λογικό ότι ντύνοντας το κουτί με το πάμφθηνο φεληζόλ έχουμε εσωτερικά χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία, αλλιώς θα έχουμε ένα μικρό φουρνάκι.

----------


## KYROS

Ανεμιστήρες

Χωρίς ανεμιστήρες η ροή του αέρα θα είναι μονόπλευρη (εισαγωγή από τον δεξιό κάτω αεραγωγό,
εξαγωγή από τον πάνο δεξιό αεραγωγό)
Το ίδιο θα γίνεται και αν μπει ένας μόνο ανεμιστήρας στην εξαγωγή του αέρα στον πάνω αεραγωγό.

Με την τοποθέτηση ανεμιστήρα και στον αγωγό εισαγωγής , αναγκάζουμε τον αέρα να προωθείται με
δύναμη μέχρι και την απέναντι πλευρά του κουτιού, και με ανακλάσεις να γεμίζει όλος ο χώρος με εξωτερικό αέρα.

Οι αεραγωγοί παρόλο που φαίνονται υπερβολικά μεγάλοι (10cm) δεν είναι διότι:

Οι ανεμιστήρες θα δουλεύουν στο ήμισυ των στροφών για να μην καταπονούνται, και με τον έλεγχο θερμοστάτη θα μετάγονται σε Μάξιμουμ λειτουργία όταν έχουμε μεγάλη θερμοκρασία στον χώρο.
Επίσης η αναγκαία τοποθέτηση φίλτρων για την υγρασία θα μειώσει αρκετά την ροή του αέρα.

Από τα ανωτέρω πιστεύω να έγινε κατανοητή η αναγκαιότητα 2 ανεμιστήρων.

----------


## ngia

Η θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη από αυτή στον εξωτερικό, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ενεργητική ψύξη.
Αν P1 η παραγώμενη θερμότητα από το εσωτερικό και P2 η προσπίπτουσα ισχύς στο κουτί από το περιβάλλον έχουμε τις εξής περιπτώσεις:

--Με αφρολέξ (τέλειο μονωτή), η ισχύς που πρέπει να μεταφερθεί προς τα έξω είναι η P1.
--Χωρίς αφρολέξ, η ισχύς που πρέπει να μεταφερθεί προς τα έξω είναι P1-nP1+mP2, οι συντελεστές εξαρτώνται από το κουτί, π.χ με τη μπογιά είναι βαμένο κ.τ.λ

Ποια ποσότητα από τις δύο είναι μεγαλύτερη εξαρτάται από την κατασκευή.

--Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι οι ανεμιστήρες δουλεύουν αρκετά δυνατά, θα έχουμε Τεσωτερική=Τεξωτερική
--Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δουλεύουν σε χαμηλότερες στροφές, η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας Τεσ-Τεξ θα είναι ανάλογη με την ισχύ που πρέπει να μεταφερθεί προς τα έξω και θα εξαρτάται από τις στροφές των ανεμιστήρων, τη διάταξη τους, το πλήθος τους και γενικά τη σχεδίαση του κουτιού.

----------


## dermanis

OK KYROS, οι παρατηρήσεις μου ήταν καλοπροαίρετες όπως κατάλαβες και κυρίως επειδή τις προκάλεσες (και καλά έκανες).

Συμφωνώ ότι η παραίνεση μου ισχύει κυρίως για παθητική ροή αέρα και όχι βεβιασμένη.
Δηλαδή σε κουτί που θα είχε εξοπλισμό που δεν θα περιλαμβάνει κάποιον ανεμιστήρα.
Με χρήση ανεμιστήρων τα δεδομένα αλλάζουν κατά πολύ.

Τέλος (και για την οικονομία κυρίως σε εξαρτήματα που φέρουν μηχανικά μέρη (ανεμιστήρες) άρα επιρρεπή σε φθορές και βλάβες), νομίζω ότι σε ένα κουτί που έχει μόνο δύο ανοίγματα, θα ήταν αρκετός ένας μόνο ανεμιστήρας, αφού ο αέρας που θα «σπρώχνεται» μέσα από το ένα άνοιγμα, αναγκαστικά θα βγει από τα άλλο ελεύθερο άνοιγμα.

----------


## ALTAiR

Βάφτε τα κουτιά άσπρα και τελειώσατε. Σε συνδυασμό με τα μοτόρια όλα θα είναι τέλεια. Αρκεί τα μοτόρια να είναι σε σωστή θέση...

----------


## papashark

> Η θερμοκρασία στο εσωτερικό δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη από αυτή στον εξωτερικό, εκτός αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ενεργητική ψύξη.
> Αν P1 η παραγώμενη θερμότητα από το εσωτερικό και P2 η προσπίπτουσα ισχύς στο κουτί από το περιβάλλον έχουμε τις εξής περιπτώσεις:
> 
> --Με αφρολέξ (τέλειο μονωτή), η ισχύς που πρέπει να μεταφερθεί προς τα έξω είναι η P1.
> --Χωρίς αφρολέξ, η ισχύς που πρέπει να μεταφερθεί προς τα έξω είναι P1-nP1+mP2, οι συντελεστές εξαρτώνται από το κουτί, π.χ με τη μπογιά είναι βαμένο κ.τ.λ
> 
> Ποια ποσότητα από τις δύο είναι μεγαλύτερη εξαρτάται από την κατασκευή.
> 
> --Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι οι ανεμιστήρες δουλεύουν αρκετά δυνατά, θα έχουμε Τεσωτερική=Τεξωτερική
> --Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δουλεύουν σε χαμηλότερες στροφές, η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας Τεσ-Τεξ θα είναι ανάλογη με την ισχύ που πρέπει να μεταφερθεί προς τα έξω και θα εξαρτάται από τις στροφές των ανεμιστήρων, τη διάταξη τους, το πλήθος τους και γενικά τη σχεδίαση του κουτιού.


Mε πιο απλά λόγια, ένα άσπρο μεταλικό κουτί, θα ανεβάζει την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία λόγω ήλιου, μόνο κατά 5-7 βαθμούς κελσίου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία είναι μεγαλύτερη από την εξωτερική +5, τότε το κουτί θα δρα ως ψύκτρα, αν είναι μικρότερη, θα δρα ως φούρνος.
Η εσωτερική θερμοκρασία θα είναι ότι παίρνει από έξω + την επιβάρυνση των εσωτερικών πηγών, αφού έχουμε ανεμιστήρες (wind chill δεν υπολογίζω). Αν αυτή η επιβάρυνση είναι μεγαλύτερη από τους 5-7 βαθμούς που προσθέτει το κουτί, τότε χάσαμε με το αφρολέξ, και θα έχουμε κάνει ένα ωραίο θερμός. Ειδάλλως καλά έκανε ο Kyros και το έβαλε.

Επειδή οι θεωρητικές μου γνώσεις τελειώνουν εδώ, ελπίζω ότι ο Kyros έχει ένα ωραίο ηλεκτρονικό θερμόμετρο να το βάλει στο κουτί, και να μας πει πόσο απέχει η φαντασία και θεωρία μας από την πράξη !  ::

----------


## KYROS

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχει τέτοια αμφιβολία για την θερμομόνωση με το φελιζόλ.

Μεταλλικό κουτί εκτεθειμένο στον ήλιο καλοκαίρι με θερμοκρασία 35ο , εσωτερικά
δεν θα αναπτύξει τουλάχιστον 55-60o ?????? έστω και αν είναι άσπρο.

Εάν ντυθεί με φελιζόλ και με τον σχετικό εξαερισμό, δεν θα κερδίσουμε έστω και 20ο 
Αν όχι τότε τα τροχόσπιτα π.χ. δεν θα υπήρχαν. 


Πριν ανατρέψουμε φυσικά δεδομένα με αυτά που λέμε, θα κάνω σχετικές μετρήσεις 
για την ιστορία……..

----------


## silicon

πολυ καλη δουλεια!
και πολυ ψαξιμο,κοπος και μερακι υποθετω. Το ζητημα ειναι αξιζει ολο αυτο;Θελω να πω οτι και τα αλλα ταρατσοκουτια που εχω δει τελευταια στο φορουμ μια χαρα παιζουν... 
Παντως θα ηθελα ρε συ κυρο θελω να δω το"εργαστηριο" που φτιαχνεις τις κατασκευες σου μια μερα..(γιατι στο σπιτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να φτιαχτουν αυτα...).

----------


## papashark

Kyros, δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές με τον ήλιο.

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτά :
http://www.aerial.net/shop/product_info ... cts_id=208
- Heat Trap: +6.5 Celsius under full sun (~100,000 Lux)
- Temperature raise using a 5-10Watt heat source (WRAP + radio board): +5.5 Celsius

http://www.pacwireless.com/products/DCE_DataSheet.pdf
Solar Heat Rise Internal Temperature ≤ 4 deg C above External Ambient

Πλαστικό κουτί :
http://www.pacwireless.com/support/Encl ... rature.pdf
Internal Temperature was +5-7 deg F (+3-4 deg C) above ambient
Προσέξτε σε αυτό την διαφορά μεταξύ άσπρου και γκρι, από 5-7 βαθμούς στους 12-14 !!!!
Οπως και τον 1 βαθμό διαφορά μεταξύ μικρού και μεγάλου κουτιού.





> Αν όχι τότε τα τροχόσπιτα π.χ. δεν θα υπήρχαν.


Tα τροχόσπιτα δεν έχουν πηγές παραγωγής θερμοκρασίας (τουλάχιστον μεγάλες), και σε πληροφορώ, ότι εάν δεν βρεις σκιά να το βάλεις το καλοκαίρι, δεν μπορείς να κάτσεις έυκολα μέσα, βράζει, όπως και τα ιστιοπολοϊκά που είναι πλαστικά. Ο λόγος είναι η μη αποβολή θερμοκρασίας, μεγαλώνει η μέσα, χωρίς να μπορεί να βγει έξω.

Στα αυτοκίνητα, έχουν πρόβλημα θερμοκρασίας στον χώρο της μηχανής τα τελευταία χρόνια, γιατί ο χώρος μέσα μειώνετε (θυμάμαι που μέχρι τα 70-'80 έπαιζες μπάλα δίπλα από την μηχανή), και πλέον το καπό έχει μόνωση τόσο για τον θόρυβο, όσο και για περίπτωση φωτιάς. Αυτά έχουν μειώση την ικανότητα αποβολής θερμοκρασίας.



Βέβαια το ξαναλέω, την πραγματικότητα θα μας την δείξει το θερμόμετρο σου  ::

----------


## KYROS

Φίλε silicon και σε χαρτόκουτο να βάλεις τα μηχανήματα θα δουλέψουν το θέμα είναι για πόσο.
Όσο για το εργαστήριο δεν μπορώ να σε καλέσω, για τον απλούστατο λόγω ότι δεν χωράνε Πάνο 
από ένα άτομο στο ένα τετραγωνικό στην αποθήκη του σπιτιού .  ::  

Οκ πάμε για μετρήσεις αν και έχει δροσίσει ο καιρός θα πάρω ενδεικτικές μετρήσεις.

----------


## KYROS

Ok η μέτρηση έγινε με όσο το δυνατόν πραγματικές συνθήκες.

Σε διάρκεια μιας ώρας έκθεσης στον ήλιο, με τους ανεμιστήρες 
σε λειτουργία το θερμόμετρο έδειξε:

Εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 39ο
Εσωτερική θερμοκρασία 28ο

τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας  ::

----------


## Nefalim

αφου ειστε ολοι πολυ ντεμοντε μωρε σιγα τα ταρατσοκουτια και λαλακιες ΕΓΩ εχω το νο1 κουτι που δε καταλαβαινει το χριστο του. καλοκαιρια χειμωνες μπορες αστραπες βροντες τπτ δεν επαθε. και με 0 κοστος γιατι το καλο το παλουκαρι απ'την κορφη κανελα ερχεται

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Ok η μέτρηση έγινε με όσο το δυνατόν πραγματικές συνθήκες.
> 
> Σε διάρκεια μιας ώρας έκθεσης στον ήλιο, με τους ανεμιστήρες 
> σε λειτουργία το θερμόμετρο έδειξε:
> 
> *Εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 39ο*
> Εσωτερική θερμοκρασία 28ο
> 
> τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας


Πιστεύω πως έκανες ένα μικρό λάθος. Δεν είναι η εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 39 βαθμούς. Αυτή μετριέται υπό σκιά. Βάλε το θερμόμετρο σε σκιερό μέρος και ξανακάνε μέτρηση.

----------


## alekrem

Όσους ανεμιστήρες και να βάλεις δεν επρόκειτο να πιάσεις μέσα στο κουτί μικρότερη θερμοκρασία από αυτή του περιβάλλοντος.

Μάλιστα είναι σίγουρο πως μέσα θα έχεις 1-2 βαθμούς παραπάνω από έξω , λόγω της θερμότητας που παράγουν τα μέσα ηλεκτρονικά .

Όχι ότι αυτό είναι κακό μιας και στην Αθήνα σπάνια ξεπερνάμε τους 42 βαθμούς , μέσα το κουτάκι σου δεν θα πιάσει ποτέ πάνω από 43-44.

Μονό εάν χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιον εναλλάκτη θερμότητας θα πετύχεις μικρότερη θ μέσα από ότι έξω. 

Φιλικά alekrem

----------


## dti

> Από πράκτηκερ , όχι στα υδραυλικά είδη αλλά στα είδη για απορροφητήρες.
> Έχει πολύ ωραία προφίλ (λίγο ακριβά)


Δηλαδή πόσο στοίχισαν;
Έχω κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο σε σχήμα, κόβοντας κατάλληλα κάποιο τετράγωνο ταπεράκι, αλλά δεν απέφυγα ούτε την bison κόλλα ούτε την σιλικόνη περιμετρικά στο εξωτερικό του τάπερ. 
Αν βρούμε τα κατάλληλα profile σε κάποια λογική τιμή, κάνουμε και ομαδική!

----------


## stoympio

η τρύπες πως της άνοιξες δεν μας λες φίλε κυρο 
όσο για το αφρολέξ πέρασα ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι και το κουτί μου το βάραγε ο ήλιος και δεν συνέβη τίποτα θεωρώ ότι θα πρέπει να είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο στης κατασκευές μας 
πρέπει τα κουτιά μας να γίνουν λίγο ευρύχωρα και άνετα για τη καλές η μονώσεις αλλά εάν έχεις ένα κουτί 20χ20 τη αέρας να κυκλοφορήσει μέσα εκεί

----------


## papashark

> Ok η μέτρηση έγινε με όσο το δυνατόν πραγματικές συνθήκες.
> 
> Σε διάρκεια μιας ώρας έκθεσης στον ήλιο, με τους ανεμιστήρες 
> σε λειτουργία το θερμόμετρο έδειξε:
> 
> Εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 39ο
> Εσωτερική θερμοκρασία 28ο
> 
> τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας


Bρε Κύρο, με τους ανεμιστήρες κλειστούς, και χωρίς PC μέσα, δεν βγαίνει κανένα συμπέρασμα, γιατί ποτέ δεν θα είναι αυτές οι συνθήκες λειτουργείας.

Για να κάνουμε σωστές παρατηρήσεις, θα έπρεπε να είχαμε ένα με μόνωση, και ένα χωρίς, και τα 2 όμως να δουλεύει ένα PC μέσα....

Οταν θα το βάλεις σε λειτουργεία με καμιά ζεστή μέρα, τότε να δούμε θερμοκρασίες για να έχουμε κάποια ιδέα και όχι συμπεράσματα  :: 



@stoympio

Mε ποτηροτρύπανο μετάλλου.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Ok η μέτρηση έγινε με όσο το δυνατόν πραγματικές συνθήκες.
> 
> Σε διάρκεια μιας ώρας έκθεσης στον ήλιο, με τους ανεμιστήρες 
> σε λειτουργία το θερμόμετρο έδειξε:
> 
> Εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 39ο
> Εσωτερική θερμοκρασία 28ο
> ...


Αφού λέει πως τους είχε σε λειτουργία σύμφωνα με τα bold.

----------


## papashark

γκαβομάρα Mode = always on !  ::

----------


## KYROS

Pater_Familias --φίλε μου γιατί να το βάλω σε σκιερό μέρος, αφού και το κουτί θα το βαράει ο ήλιος.

Alekrem—θα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος αν πιάσω εσωτερικά θερμοκρασία 42ο και όχι την θερμοκρασία μετάλλου κουτιού.

Dti – τα προφίλ αυτά κοστίζουν περίπου 7ευρω το ένα.

Stoympio—οι τρύπες ανοίχτηκαν με τον κλασικό ερασιτεχνικό τρόπο τρυπάνι, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα ποτηροτρύπανα στοιχίζουν 50 ευρω.

Papashark –ναι τα ανεμιστηράκια δούλευαν, μέσα ήταν άδειο βέβαια από μηχανήματα.


Γενικά έμεινα ευχαριστημένος από την δοκιμή αφού η θερμοκρασία του μετάλλου 39ο περίπου δεν μεταφέρθηκε στον εσωτερικό χώρο.
Τον επόμενο μήνα θα εγκατασταθεί ολοκληρωμένο στην ταράτσα και θα δείξει τις δυνατοτητές του, ότι μπορούσε να γίνει έγινε.

----------


## DrLO

> Γενικά έμεινα ευχαριστημένος από την δοκιμή αφού η θερμοκρασία του μετάλλου 39ο περίπου δεν μεταφέρθηκε στον εσωτερικό χώρο.
> Τον επόμενο μήνα θα εγκατασταθεί ολοκληρωμένο στην ταράτσα και θα δείξει τις δυνατοτητές του, ό,τι μπορούσε να γίνει έγινε.


Βάλε μια λάμπα 50-70 watt μέσα και ξαναμέτρα.

ΥΓ:

Θα με αναγκάσετε να ξανατρέξω το κώδικα της διπλωματικής μου (άμα βρω που τον έχω θαμένο) για να δούμε τις θερμοκρασίες μέσα.

----------


## antonisk7

> Stoympio—οι τρύπες ανοίχτηκαν με τον κλασικό ερασιτεχνικό τρόπο τρυπάνι, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα ποτηροτρύπανα στοιχίζουν 50 ευρω.


το χω πει και αλλού, μην παιδεύεστε με τρυπάνια και άπειρες τρύπες για τις τρύπες του ανεμιστήρα, δανειστείτε μία σέγα, κόβει το hager σαν βούτυρο

----------


## Nefalim

ρε κυρο απο το να στην λενε κιολας γιατι δε πας να παρεις ενα ετοιμο 30 ευρω εχει. ουτε κοπος ουτε χρονος ουτε κραξιμο  ::

----------


## KYROS

Με σέγα που δοκίμασα δυσκολεύεται πολύ να το κόψει, και γδέρνει την υπόλοιπη επιφάνια.

Το ποτηροτρύπανο είναι καλή λύση μα για 2 τρύπες δεν μου είναι απαραίτητο

Nefalim- μήπως μπορείς να το αγοράσεις εσύ και να το δανειζόμαστε……
 ::

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Με σέγα που δοκίμασα δυσκολεύεται πολύ να το κόψει, και γδέρνει την υπόλοιπη επιφάνια.
> 
> Το ποτηροτρύπανο είναι καλή λύση μα για 2 τρύπες δεν μου είναι απαραίτητο
> 
> Nefalim- μήπως μπορείς να το αγοράσεις εσύ και να το δανειζόμαστε……


καλά... τι εργαλεία είναι αυτά που χρησιμοποιείτε?! Δεν έχει ανοιξεί κανείς εδω μέσα τρύπες για ανεμιστήρες με τρυπανάκι 2αρι... γυρω-γυρω-γυρω τον κύκλο... και στη συνέχεια σφυρι-καλέμι... και μετά βαριοπούλα, πάνω σε κόντρα για να ξαναισιώσει το κουτι?  ::  Επαγγελματικά πραγματα!  :: 

btw... αν το κουτί ειναι σκούρο και η επιφάνειά του είναι στους 60βαθμούς, τότε το φελιζόλ (αν τ'ανεμιστήρια δουλεύουνε) ίσως και να κάνει υποτυποδώς δουλειά, φρενάροντας στο "ζεσταμα" του εσωτερικού απο την επιφάνεια... σωστά?  ::

----------


## antonisk7

> Με σέγα που δοκίμασα δυσκολεύεται πολύ να το κόψει, και γδέρνει την υπόλοιπη επιφάνια.


μάλλον ή αδύναμη σέγα έχεις ή δεν έχει σωστό λαμάκι μπροστά

Με μία black and decker 400Watt και ενα χιλιοχρησιμοποιημενο λαμάκι bosch με δοντάκια για σίδερο- κόβεται πανεύκολα (μαρτυς μου ο πανος-eufonia που δεν το πίστευε)

Όσο για το γδάρσιμο, ειναι θέμα ότι δεν κοβόταν σωστά και κοπάναγε, όπως και να χει αν στρωσει κανεις μια χαρτοταινια πριν κόψει δεν γδερνεται τίποτα..

----------


## antonisk7

> Άκου μικρότερη θερμοκρασία μέσα! Μήπως το HAGER έχει τίποτα ενσωματωμένα PELTIER γύρω-γύρω;


αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνετε και συγχέετε αρκετοί είναι οι διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες . Ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:


-Θερμοκρασία *εξωτερικής* επιφάνειας σε κουτί με μόνωση = Θερμοκρασία εξωτερικής επιφάνειας σε κουτί χωρίς μόνωση 


-Θερμοκρασία εσωτερικού χώρου σε κουτί με μόνωση *>ή =* από *Θερμοκρασία εξωτερικού αέρα*


Θερμοκρασία εσωτερικού χώρου σε κουτί χωρίς μόνωση *>* από *Θερμοκρασία εξωτερικού αέρα* λόγω ότι προστίθεται η θερμότητα της εξωτερικής επιφανείας 


και φυσικά 

-Θερμοκρασία *εξωτερικής* επιφάνειας σε κουτί με μόνωση ή χωρίς *>ή =* Θερμοκρασία εξωτερικού αέρα (λόγω ηλίου, ξαπλώστε το βράδυ σε πλάκες το καλοκαίρι και θα καταλάβετε)

συνεπώς:
*
-Θερμοκρασία εσωτερικού χώρου σε κουτί με μόνωση < από Θερμοκρασία εσωτερικού χώρου σε κουτί χωρίς μόνωση*  αλλά πάντα *> ή ίση* από θερμοκρασία εξωτερικού αέρα

----------


## KYROS

Οι γνώμες διίστανται , μα για να μην ξεφύγουμε πολύ
από το θέμα επικεντρωθείτε κυρίως στους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες. 
Φανταστείτε ότι με το φεληζόλ απομονώνουμε την εξωτερική θερμοκρασία μετάλλου υπό τον ήλιο
που είναι μεγαλύτερη από την εσωτερική , και με τους ανεμιστήρες προσπαθούμε 
να την εξομοιώσουμε με την εξωτερική υπό σκία.

Dalex- τα φίλτρα θεωρούνται απαραίτητα και αυτονόητα, σήμερα τα τοποθετώ και το συζητάμε.

Για την κοπή μην τρελαίνεστε , κόφτε με ότι διαθέτετε, τα προφίλ αυτά καλύπτουν όλες τις ατέλειες.

----------


## ngia

Υπάρχουν κάτι μπογιές που τις χρησιμοποιούνε στα αεροδρόμια και ανακλούν τέλεια, ίσως υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες για μεταλλικές επιφάνειες

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## ngia

> Stoympio—οι τρύπες ανοίχτηκαν με τον κλασικό ερασιτεχνικό τρόπο τρυπάνι, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται τα ποτηροτρύπανα στοιχίζουν 50 ευρω.


Ποτηροτρύπανα κάνουν από 20-60ε ανάλογα με την ποιότητα, αλλά έχουν σταθερή διάσταση, αυτά με τον μεταβλητό βραχίονα κάνουν 20-60ε αλλά είναι πιο απαιτητικά στο χειρισμό.
Συγκεκριμένα θέλουν χαμηλές στροφές και εντελώς κατακόρυφη θέση για το δράπανο (πρέπει να είναι πάγκου)
Διαφορετικά θέλει σταθερό χέρι και προσοχή.

Όπως και 'να χει επειδή τα εργαλεία κάνουν τον μάστορα και επειδή οι γυφτιές κοστίζουν .. έστω και αργά κάναμε τη βόλτα μας ... με τόσες τρύπες 1ε στην τρύπα θα 'ρχοταν από την αρχή

----------


## KYROS

Το κοπτικό που προτείνει ο ngia είναι πιο συμφέρον διότι προσαρμόζεται σε κάθε αναγκαία διάμετρο τρύπας. Αλλά όπως λέει θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή.

dalex τον χειμώνα συμφωνώ ότι δεν χρησιμεύει η μόνωση μα και πάλι οι ανεμιστήρες θα κυκλοφορούν τον αέρα των 10…15ο στο εσωτερικό, νομίζω ότι δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Παρά τις διαφωνίες του dalex τοποθέτησα φίλτρα προσωρινά με υλικό για απορροφητήρες , τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ψάξω για κυψελοειδές φίλτρο σαν και αυτά που έχουν τα αερόθερμα για το μπάνιο, πολύ καλύτερη ροή αέρα .

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KYROS
> 
> Με σέγα που δοκίμασα δυσκολεύεται πολύ να το κόψει, και γδέρνει την υπόλοιπη επιφάνια.
> 
> Το ποτηροτρύπανο είναι καλή λύση μα για 2 τρύπες δεν μου είναι απαραίτητο
> 
> Nefalim- μήπως μπορείς να το αγοράσεις εσύ και να το δανειζόμαστε……
> 
> 
> ...


Πήγαινε και πιάσε ένα αμάξι μαύρο το καλοκαίρι ντάλα μεσημέρι και άσε το χέρι πάνω σου 10 δευτερόλεπτα. θα καείς. Μετά βάλε το πάνω σε ένα λευκό αμάξι. Μια χαρά. Δηλαδή, αν βάψεις το κουτί μαύρο θα καίει. Αν το βάψεις άσπρο θα είναι normal. Γιατί λοιπόν να το βάψεις μαύρο και να το θερμάνεις και μετά να προσπαθείς να το κρυώσεις ενώ θα μπορούσες από την αρχή να το κρατάς δροσερό?
Είναι σα να ξαλμυρίζεις το μπακαλιάρο και μετά να τον παστώνεις ξανά.  ::  

Ποτηροτρύπανο έχει ο lambrosk και έχει αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να το δανείσει αν το θέλει κάποιος. Ρίχτε του pm

----------


## KYROS

Τελικά βρήκα και τοποθέτησα φίλτρα κυψελοειδή, μα μικρή σχετικά η βελτίωση. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ροή του αέρα με τα φίλτρα πέφτει στο 60%
αν έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα για φίλτρο χωρίς μεγάλες απώλειες ας την παραθέσει…….

----------


## ngia

> Τελικά βρήκα και τοποθέτησα φίλτρα κυψελοειδή, μα μικρή σχετικά η βελτίωση. 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ροή του αέρα με τα φίλτρα πέφτει στο 60%
> αν έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα για φίλτρο χωρίς μεγάλες απώλειες ας την παραθέσει…….


σφουγγαράκι σκοτς μπραιτ

----------


## KYROS

Καλό με μικρότερη αντίσταση στον αέρα ,μα δεν μπορεί να συγκρατήσει σκόνη και υγρασία.

----------


## KYROS

Έχει μείνει η κατασκευή λίγο πίσω αλλά το καλό πράμα αργεί …..

Επειδή πιστεύω πως οι κονέκτορες πρέπει να βρίσκονται καλά προστατευμένοι
παραθέτω την παρακάτω Φώτο, που φαίνεται η βάση που θα τους φιλοξενήσει στο εσωτερικό.
Βέβαια έχω υπολογίσει να περνάνε τα καλώδια με τους κονέκτορες από τις πλαστικές διελεύσεις άνετα.




Οι κονέκτορες στη Φώτο είναι demo 
 ::

----------


## [email protected]

επειδή οι ανεμηστήρες δεν ψύχουν αλλά χρειάζονται και φίλτρο για να μην γεμίσει το κουτί με σκόνες, δοκιμάζω μία λύση με ισοθερμικά στοιχεία peltier. Θα ποστάρω μόλις έχω νεότερα.

----------


## nikolas_350

> επειδή οι ανεμηστήρες δεν ψύχουν αλλά χρειάζονται και φίλτρο για να μην γεμίσει το κουτί με σκόνες, δοκιμάζω μία λύση με ισοθερμικά στοιχεία peltier. Θα ποστάρω μόλις έχω νεότερα.


Έχεις υπόψη σου τη κατανάλωση έχει ένα peltier και από πού θα το τροφοδοτήσεις ;
Που θα το εφαρμόσεις; Μόνο πάνω στην cpu;
Με τι τρόπο θα ψύξεις το peltrier και που θα αποβάλεις όλο αυτό το θερμικό φορτίο;

Καλό σαν σκέψη αλλά δύσκολο στην εφαρμογή και πολύ μακριά από την φιλοσοφία κατασκευής ταρατσόκουτου.

----------


## socrates

@kyros...

connectors

Ένας από τους γνωστούς περιορισμούς που έχουμε κατά την κατασκευή ενός ταρατσόκουτου είναι τα κοντά (και ευαίσθητα) pigtails. Στον σχεδιασμό σου θα πρέπει να υπολογίσεις που θα μπουν οι κάρτες έτσι ώστε να έχουν την μικρότερη δυνατή απόσταση από τους connectors των καλωδίων. Σου προτείνω επομένως πρώτα την τοποθέτηση του board και των καρτών με τους adaptors και μετά των υπολογισμό των στηριγμάτων καλωδίων (αν και είναι δύσκαμπτα τα καλώδια καλό είναι να μην παίζουν καθόλου). Επίσης θα πρέπει να αφήσεις χώρο ώστε να βιδώνουν - ξεβιδώνουν εύκολα οι connectors ακόμα και αν είναι πολλά καλώδια μαζεμένα.

----------


## KYROS

[email protected] - οι 2 ανεμιστήρες κάνουν ικανοποιητική δουλειά , με ψιλά διαπερατά φίλτρα και παγίδες υγρασίας νομίζω είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να γίνει.

Ο nikolas_350 - έχει δίκιο είναι υπερβολική και δισκολοεφάρμοστη η ιδέα των peltier αλλά αν έχεις κάτι εφαρμόσιμο εδώ είμαστε να το συζητήσουμε.

Socrates - πιστεύω πως τα έχω υπολογίσει όλα, αν και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα αν κάτι πάει στραβά να βάλω pigtails ιδιοκατασκευής.
Απλά ήθελα να προτείνω την εσωτερική τοποθέτηση στους κονέκτορες γιατί ότι προστασίες και να βάλεις εξωτερικά δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος κάποιο site, που θα μπορούσα να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα στοιχεία peltier ;

----------


## KYROS

http://www.digit-life.com/articles/peltiercoolers/

http://www.overclockers.com/topiclist/index21.asp

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Σε ευχαριστώ, υπόχρεως...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Απλά ήθελα να προτείνω την εσωτερική τοποθέτηση στους κονέκτορες γιατί ότι προστασίες και να βάλεις εξωτερικά δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα.


Γιατί το λες αυτό?
Εκτός του ότι αν μπει σωστά λαστιχοταινία δεν περνάει τίποτα, 
υπάρχει και το λαστιχάκι μέσα στους κοννέκτορες ο λεγόμενος στιπειοθλίπτης που εφαρμόζει τέλεια πάνω στην επιφάνεια του καλωδίου και το καθιστά υδατοστεγές. Ότι προβλήματα έχουεν προκύψει μέχρι τώρα εσε περιπτώσεις με ή χωρίς λαστιχοταινία, οφείλονται σε κακή εφαρμογή των n-type με το καλώδιο και ανεπαρκές σφύξιμο του πίσω μέρους με το σώμα. 
Οπότε, Καλό φτιάξιμο κοννέκτορα, καλή εφαρμογή λαστιχοταινίας και όλα μέλι γάλα.

Επίσης σημαντικό είναι τα hager τα κουτιά τύπου FL-XX να μην τα τρυπάτε παρά μόνο στη μεταλλική επιφάνεια που έχουνε από μόνα τους για τρύπημα. Έτσι και μόνο έτσι το κουτί κρατάει την ιδιότητα του υδατοστεγούς και διατηρεί τις προδιαγραφές που όρισε ο κατασκευαστής του..

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος κάποιο site, που θα μπορούσα να βρω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα στοιχεία peltier ;


Καλύτερα να μην δώσεις λεφτά για peltier. ΔΟυλεύει ως εξής περίπου το μισό υπερθερμαίνεται και το μισό παγώνει. Οπότε όπως προαναφέρθηκε έχεις πρόβλημα με τη θερμότητα που παράγι το έτερον ήμισυ, αλλά και με την επιπλέον υγρασία που δημιουργείται λόγω αυτής της θερμότητας, με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανιστούνε σκουριές σε λίγο καιρό σε διάφορα σημεία.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Καλύτερα να μην δώσεις λεφτά για peltier. ΔΟυλεύει ως εξής περίπου το μισό υπερθερμαίνεται και το μισό παγώνει.


Με μία καλή ψύκτρα και ανεμιστήρα στην θερμή πλευρά, δεν παρέχει καλύτερη ψύξη π.χ. σε έναν επεξεργαστή, δεδομένου ότι η πλευρά "παγώνει" και δεν έχει απλά την θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος? Αν επίσεις αερίζεται καλά το κουτί, υπάρχει περίπτωση εμφάνισης διάβρωσης από την υγρασία που αναφέρεις? (δεν γνωρίζω, γι'αυτό και ρωτάω) Αν γνώριζες και τιμή (εγκυκλοπαιδικά) ίσως να άξιζε τον κόπο για πειράματα, αν δεν είναι υπερβολική.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Καλύτερα να μην δώσεις λεφτά για peltier. ΔΟυλεύει ως εξής περίπου το μισό υπερθερμαίνεται και το μισό παγώνει.
> 
> 
> Με μία καλή ψύκτρα και ανεμιστήρα στην θερμή πλευρά, δεν παρέχει καλύτερη ψύξη π.χ. σε έναν επεξεργαστή, δεδομένου ότι η πλευρά "παγώνει" και δεν έχει απλά την θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος? Αν επίσεις αερίζεται καλά το κουτί, υπάρχει περίπτωση εμφάνισης διάβρωσης από την υγρασία που αναφέρεις? (δεν γνωρίζω, γι'αυτό και ρωτάω) Αν γνώριζες και τιμή (εγκυκλοπαιδικά) ίσως να άξιζε τον κόπο για πειράματα, αν δεν είναι υπερβολική.


Προφανώς θες να κάνεις κάποιο overclocking ή όχι? Γιατί αλλιώς δεν τίθεται θέμα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχουνε κάποιες έτοιμες λύσεις που είναι και πιο εμπιστοσύνης πιστέυω. Αλλά για την υγρασία είναι σίγουρο. Τιμές δεν ξέρω, δεν πιστεύω να αξίζει τον κόπο. Ούτε καν τόσο μεγάλο overclocking αξίζει που να χρειάζεσι ντε και καλά peltier. Στη χειρότερη βάλε water cooling που το νερό απάγει τη θερμοκρασία περίπου 8 φορές πιο γρήγορα από τον άερα.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα το χρησημοποιήσω σε pc. Περισσότερο για πείραμα θα ήταν, παρά για μόνιμη χρήση. Ναι, η λύση της υδρόψηξης, είναι ό,τι καλύτερο για overclocking, αλλά και πάλι με τους τελευταίας γενιάς επεξεργαστές (μόνο), ίσως και να μην χρειάζεται, λόγο χαμηλής κατανάλωσης... είδωμεν. Ευχαριστώ πάντως  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Δεν έχω βρει χρόνο να τελειώσω την κατασκευή ακόμα, αλλά ενημερωτικά σε σχέση με αυτά που γράφτηκαν εύχομαι να λύσω κάποιες απορίες.

Τα ισοθερμικά που θα χρησιμοποιήσω δουλεύουν στα 15 βολτ περίπου και τραβάνε μέχρι 6 αμπέρ. Στο μαξιμουμ λοιπόν η μία πλευρά πιάνει 2 κελσίου η άλλη 70 άνετα. 

Η τοποθέτηση δεν γίνεται πάνω σε επεξεργαστή αλλά στο κουτί με μία ψύκτρα από μέσα και μία άλλη απ'την έξω μεριά. Οι ψύκτρες θέλουν ανεμιστήρες διαφορετικά δεν γίνεται δουλειά.

Την τροφοδοσία την σχεδιάζω με toroid για εξοικονόμηση χώρου και μία ανόρθωση που να δίνει γύρω στα δεκαπέντε βολτ. Επειδή είναι ενεργοβόρα η όλη υπόθεση θα ελέγχει τη λειτουργία του ένα pic με βάση την θερμοκρασία και αν προκύψει πρόβημα υγροποίησης θα βάλω ένα current limiter για να δουλεύει πιο χαλαρά.

Αν δεν πετύχει πάντως δεν έγινε και τίποτα μιας και το peltier έχει 20 ευρώ το ένα, που είναι λίγα λεφτά για ένα τόσο ενδιαφέρον πείραμα.

Ευχαριστώ.
Φιλικά

Υ.Γ. τώρα που το σκέφτομαι περισσότερο θα μου πάει το torroid, θα ξηλώσω από κανα παλιό πομπό κανένα μου φαίνεται...

----------


## KYROS

::  Καλή επιτυχία *[email protected]*

----------


## papashark

Όρεξη που την έχετε.....


Πολύ σας ζηλεύω  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Οι πρώτες εικόνες από τις δοκιμές...
Το peltier στα 12 Volt τραβάει 3.8Α και ενώ η ψύκτρα από κάτω ανέβασε γύρω στους 57 βαθμούς Κελσίου η κρύα πλευρά έπιασε πάγο.

Με ένα ανεμιστηράκι όμως έριξα την θερμοκρασία της ψύκτρας στους 45.

----------


## [email protected]

Το πρόβλημα της υγροποίησης λύθηκε τελικά βάζοντας την εσωτερική ψύκτρα στην ψυχρή πλευρά.
Μετά από 45 λεπτά λειτουργίας και ενώ η κατανάλωση ανέβηκε στα 4 αμπέρ με σταθερά τα 12 Volt δεν εμφανίστηκε ίχνος υγρασίας ενώ η ψύκτρα έπαιζε στους 7 - 8 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

Οι παρακάτω φωτό δείχνουν ολόκληρο το setup εν λειτουργία.

----------


## [email protected]

Και για να κλείσω το posting spree για απόψε, παραθέτω και μία φωτό του peltier μιας και δεν φαίνεται πουθενά αλλά είναι το αυγό του Κολόμβου στην υπόθεση.

Μέχρι στιγμής όλες οι δοκιμές έχουν δείξει ότι πρόκειται για εξαιρετική περίπτωση ψύξης για κουτιά που πρέπει να είναι στεγανά. Βέβαια η τελική επιβεβαίωση θα έρθει τον άλλο μήνα που εύχομαι ότι θα πάψω πλέον να είμαι ασύνδετος και θα ανάψουν τα μασίνια στο ταρατσόκουτο.

Βέβαια μέχρι τότε θα δώσω και τα σχέδια του κοντρόλερ με το pic μαζί με την τροφοδοσία ώστε να δοκιμάσει την πατέντα και κανας άλλος γιατί όλο και κάτι καινούργιο θα βγει.

----------


## pilgrim

Και γιατι 2 υπολογιστες ρε αδερφε?Σκοποευειςε να κανεις και ftp server?Ποτε με το καλο?

----------


## ALTAiR

Πολύ ωραία όλα. Και ο πειραματισμός και το κουτί σου και η λύση σου.
Πόσο ρεύμα είπες όμως ότι τραβάει το peltier? Προφανώς θα βάλεις ένα Ups στο κουτί αφού βλέπω μέσα pigtails που συνεπάγεται Links κλπ. οπότε κρίνω ότι μάλλον το peltier με τα amber που τραβάει θα μείνει εκτός Ups. Άρα σε ενδεχόμενη διακοπή θα μείνει η Cpu χωρίς ψύξη, θα λυώσουν ενδεχομένως οι πάγοι κλπ.  :: 
Ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι? Δε θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις τελικώς και ήτανε μόνο πείραμα?

----------


## [email protected]

Το peltier καταναλώνει 12V x 4A = 48W σε πλήρες φορτίο, οπότε το σηκώνει το UPS άνετα. Νομίιζω ότι το ανέφερα, αλλά αν όχι, παράλλειψή μου, αλλά με την ψύκτρα τοποθετημένη στο ψυχρό μέρος και το ανεμηστηράκι της σε λειτουργία δεν εμφανίστηκε καθόλου ίχνος υγροποίησης. Βέβαια και υγρασία ή πάγο να πιάσει αυτό θα είναι στον πάτο του κουτιού και σίγουρα μεταξύ των δύο ψυκτρών, οπότε αποκλείεται να επηρεάσει τις μητρικές η οποιοδήποτε άλλο ηλεκτρονικό εκεί μέσα.
Επίσης, η ψύξη θα ελέγχεται από pic, οπότε εφόσον θα υπάρχει ανάδραση από τις παραμέτρους του κουτιού εσωτερικά (θερμοκρασία, κ.α.), μπορούν να αποφευχθούν και οι πιο ακραίες συνθήκες. Σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι τώρα πειράματα πάντως δεν προκύπτει τέτοιο θέμα. Βέβαια η πραγματική κατάσταση θα κριθεί όταν μπει σε λειτουργία το κουτί, και κυρίως το καλοκαίρι που θα έχουμε και υψηλές θερμοκρασίες εξωτερικά του κουτιού.

Σχετικά με το UPS υπάρχει ένα project στα σκαριά για ιδιοκατασκευή με μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου και μικρού μεγέθους ανεμογεννήτρια, αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω χρόνου, αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχω τίποτα αξιοποιήσιμα πειραματικά αποτελέσματα πριν το Πάσχα.

Ευχαριστώ,
Φιλικά

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το peltier καταναλώνει 12V x 4A = 48W σε πλήρες φορτίο, οπότε το σηκώνει το UPS άνετα. Νομίιζω ότι το ανέφερα, αλλά αν όχι, παράλλειψή μου, αλλά με την ψύκτρα τοποθετημένη στο ψυχρό μέρος και το ανεμηστηράκι της σε λειτουργία δεν εμφανίστηκε καθόλου ίχνος υγροποίησης. Βέβαια και υγρασία ή πάγο να πιάσει αυτό θα είναι στον πάτο του κουτιού και σίγουρα μεταξύ των δύο ψυκτρών, οπότε αποκλείεται να επηρέσει της μητρικές η οποιοδήποτε άλλο ηλεκτρονικό εκεί μέσα.
> Επίσης, η ψύξη θα ελέγχεται από pic, οπότε εφόσον θα υπάρχει ανάδραση από τις παραμέτρους του κουτιού εσωτερικά (θερμοκρασία, κ.α.), μπορούν να αποφευχθούν και οι πιο ακραίες συνθήκες. Σύμφωνα με τα μέχρι τώρα πειράματα πάντως δεν προκύπτει τέτοιο θέμα. Βέβαια η πραγματική κατάσταση θα κριθεί όταν μπει σε λειτουργία το κουτί, και κυρίως το καλοκαίρι που θα έχουμε και υψηλές θερμοκρασίες εξωτερικά του κουτιού.
> 
> Σχετικά με το UPS υπάρχει ένα project στα σκαριά για ιδιοκατασκευή με μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου και μικρού μεγέθους ανεμογεννήτρια, αλλά δυστυχώς λόγω χρόνου, αμφιβάλλω αν θα έχω τίποτα αξιοποιήσιμα πειραματικά αποτελέσματα πριν το Πάσχα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Φιλικά


Ενδιαφέρουσα η περίπτωση ανεμογεννήτριας και φωτοβολταϊκών επίσης.

----------


## KYROS

Σένσορας θερμοκρασίας υγρασίας (άπαιχτος)

Ίσος υπερβολή για τις δικές μας ανάγκες , αλλά επειδή τον δούλεψα το αναφέρω.
Τιμή δεν γνωρίζω μα πρέπει να είναι ακριβός.

Ελέγχει επίπεδα θεοκρασίας και υγρασίας σε ένα κοντρόλ plc και ανάλογα αυξομειώνει στροφές ανεμιστήρων, και ενεργοποιεί θερμαντική αντίσταση για να ξηράνει τον αέρα.

Όλα τα παραπάνω σε μεταλλικό κιβώτιο που φιλοξενεί τηλεπικοινωνίες (σε πλοίο)

----------


## KYROS

Το θέμα της αντιμετώπισης της υγρασίας έχει ξανά συζητηθεί.
Απαραίτητη είναι η προστασία των πλακετών με σπρέι πλαστικοποίησης.
Και
Παρά τις αντιρρήσεις κάποιων σχετικά με την αποτελεσματικότητα των κρυστάλλων παγίδευσης υγρασίας, (όπως τους ονομάζουν) έκανα μια έρευνα αγοράς και θα τοποθετήσω κάτι σχετικό στο ταρατσόκουτο

Στην αγορά υπάρχουν σχετικές συσκευασίες για αποφυγή υγρασίας σε ντουλάπια κ.λ.π.
Το υλικό (κρύσταλλοι) είναι πάμφθηνο, και με κάποιες δοκιμές που έκανα πολύ αποτελεσματικό.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι πλαστικές θήκες που κυκλοφορούν για το υλικό, είναι ογκώδης , και έτσι προχώρησα στην παρακάτω κατασκευή.

Η θεωρία είναι ότι θα γεμίσω τον σωλήνα με τους κρυστάλλους, και θα τον τοποθετήσω σε μια γωνιά στο ταρατσόκουτο κάθετα.
Στο κάτω μέρος θα προσαρμόσω ένα σωληνάκι που θα το οδηγήσω εκτός.
Η υγρασία θα συλλέγετε, θα υγροποιείτε, και θα τρέχει προς τα κάτω, και εκτός κουτιού.

Αισιοδοξώ ότι θα δουλέψει. 
Αλλά και αν αποτύχει στην υγρασία, θα ευωδιάζει λεβάντα το ταρατσόκουτο.
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αλλά και αν αποτύχει στην υγρασία, θα ευωδιάζει λεβάντα το ταρατσόκουτο.


Βέβαια υπάρχει και αυτό.

----------


## nikolas_350

Χρησιμοποιούσα τέτοιους κρυστάλλους σε χώρο με πολύ υγρασία και έκαναν καλή δουλειά.
Προσοχή στην διαχείριση της συλλεγόμενης υγρασίας γιατί είναι λίαν ερεθιστική ( χλωριούχο ασβέστιο).

----------


## KYROS

Ενδεικτικές θερμοκρασίες σε ώρα απόλυτης έκθεσης στον ήλιο.

----------

